# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  giúp mình với !!!!!!!!!!

## av886

*mọi ng ơi cho mình hỏi, sao mình chuyen 1 video clip sang 3gp hình ảnh thì chuẩn rồi nhưng sao âm thanh thì nó lại cứ ồm ồm vậy ???? [replacer_img]*
*ai biết chỉ cho mình với "help me"*

----------


## hvcuong

chắc là trong lúc covert đã xảy ra lỗi hoặc do file lớn quá .bạn thử dùng *gomencoder* chuyển xem . download

----------


## virus

> chắc là trong lúc covert đã xảy ra lỗi hoặc do file lớn quá .bạn thử dùng *gomencoder* chuyển xem . download


mình thấy nó cũng k nặng mà bạn, clip đó có 2mb ... k hiểu sao chuyển sang 3gp âm thanh lại bi thanh đổi ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
còn bản gomencoder dùng có ok k bạn ? mình thấy hiện nay mọi ng hay sử dụng total video conviewer ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## vietbac26391

chính xác là total video converter!
bạn chuyển sang 3gp để xem trên đtdd đúng ko? mình dùng tvc convert rất tốt. bạn có thể tham khảo:
setup: http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=34332
or portable: http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=34314
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

